# Bricked



## buffsterboy15 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok so i was trying to go from teamhacksung ICS to CM7 and my phone bricked i think. It wont show the charging battery when phone is off but plugged in and it wont show the samsung logo when i try to start, it just shows a black screen. i can however still go into download and odin CWM. but when i try to odin any rom it says success but then when i try to start phone i still get black screen. I also tried reflashing ICS in CWM but when it gets to "checking BML/MTD" it just goes black again. is there anything i can do to start working again. on mesmerize btw.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

buffsterboy15 said:


> ok so i was trying to go from teamhacksung ICS to CM7 and my phone bricked i think. It wont show the charging battery when phone is off but plugged in and it wont show the samsung logo when i try to start, it just shows a black screen. i can however still go into download and odin CWM. but when i try to odin any rom it says success but then when i try to start phone i still get black screen. I also tried reflashing ICS in CWM but when it gets to "checking BML/MTD" it just goes black again. is there anything i can do to start working again. on mesmerize btw.


Have you tried to Odin back to stock with repartition checked.....


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You should odin to stock before going to or from CM7 and ICS


----------



## buffsterboy15 (Jul 21, 2011)

KeithN said:


> You should odin to stock before going to or from CM7 and ICS


]
yeah well its a little late bu thnx


----------



## buffsterboy15 (Jul 21, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Have you tried to Odin back to stock with repartition checked.....


yes.... sort of. i used a prerooted version cause i couldnt find my regular stock and it didnt work. Im downloading stock no tho and then trying it so.. fingers crossed


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

It's pretty easy after you do it a few times. All the files and such can be found in the sticky here http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/

If you care EH09 is the newest. If you flash that with the Atlas.pit you'll be back to stock with the newest radio too. After that just flash CWM 4 fixed for MTD roms (cm7 etc), and you'll be set to flash CM7.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

buffsterboy15 said:


> yes.... sort of. i used a prerooted version cause i couldnt find my regular stock and it didnt work. Im downloading stock no tho and then trying it so.. fingers crossed


pre rooted wont boot if u checked repartition


----------

